# Husband doing it halfheartedly/publicity?



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

Okay so my husband is a serial cheater. He cheats on every year with plenty of females, and has two children from his mistress , before marriage he did the same as well. We have a 4 year old daughter.
He is also on substances and gets suspended for it too but no change and I don't even bother changing him. I have lots of female friends and we party, drink have fun.

My husband portrays himself as a devoted husband and a great family man on twitter and in public. He always talks about us on twitter/interview, he even put his me and our daughter on his public DVD, and had his instagram username as fritzes along with our wedding date and asked me to use the same username with our daughter's birthdate. And he doesn't miss a chance to show everything to the teenage fans. He even told teenagers that maybe its time for sibling for our daughter on twitter.

Now I made jewelery with my friends for my business and made mens which I used him to model them and show it to fans on twitter and instagram and now hes wearing it everywhere.
In so much cold, he is wearing half shirts to show the bracelet but when hes wearing full shirts or especially when he knows he wont get noticed too much, he isn't wearing them.
Remarkably, he chooses nothing to tweet about it. I expected him to brag about how hes wearing my bracelet but he isn't saying anything. Is he doing it halfheartedly and publicity?

Hes great looking and has lots and lots of admirers. And hes makes a huge sum of money every year and is a big name in the company.
Why?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

If he does not wear your jewelry to help promote it, it's because he does not want to.

Perhaps he does not care about your jewelry business. Or maybe he does not want you to use his name to promote it.

What does he say about it?


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

hes wearing the bracelet only when all cameras and admirers can see him , when he knows he is not going to get noticed like going somewhere to eat by himself, he isnt wearing it. 
Also he is saying nothing on twitter about it. Earlier he use to brag about everything I did, he did with me, even lying, but about my jewelery, he isnt saying anything.

Ok so after reading my entire post, what do you think why he is wearing it?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Ok so he is wearing them for photos. So he is helping to promote your jewelry.

What I said is still valid. He's not wearing them when not in the public eye because he does not want to. 

Is your jewelry selling very well? Are you making much money on it?

Why is he wearing it for publicity shoots? Because he thinks it enhances his image. It sounds to me like your husband is all about image. 

Did you used to say things on twitter about your jewelry? If so when did he stop?


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

Only once he told people to follow my business page on twitter and how proud he was of me. It was in feb this year.

Then when we launched our website in last week of august he didnt say anything about it and when i posted pics of him on instagram or twitter or facebook, wearing the jewelery during the drive or as a shoot, he did'nt say anything at all. 

In spite of posting pictures, he chose to say nothing. And now he is wearing it and purposely he chose not to wear his jacket in cold weather.

Men don't wear jewelery, especially handmade ones. WHat do you think from my entire post?


----------



## Holland (Aug 20, 2012)

sheer said:


> Only once he told people to follow my business page on twitter and how proud he was of me. It was in feb this year.
> 
> Then when we launched our website in last week of august he didnt say anything about it and when i posted pics of him on instagram or twitter or facebook, wearing the jewelery during the drive or as a shoot, he did'nt say anything at all.
> 
> ...


Not a great deal, it is hard to understand what you mean. Is the general gist that your husband is not supportive of your business?

If so then I would be bitterly disappointed. A marriage is supposed to be a partnership, it doesn't sound like yours is that way though.


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

Forget about that, just read my entire post and say why you think hes wearing them?


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

sheer said:


> Only once he told people to follow my business page on twitter and how proud he was of me. It was in feb this year.
> 
> Then when we launched our website in last week of august he didnt say anything about it and when i posted pics of him on instagram or twitter or facebook, wearing the jewelery during the drive or as a shoot, he did'nt say anything at all.
> 
> ...


I disagree. Some men do wear handmade jewelry. I know many men who do. They generally wear very upscale hand made jewelry. I used to make jewelry... a lot of it for men.

Maybe he likes the jewelry.

If he is not mentioning on twitter and other social media sites it's probably because he is not focused on promoting your jewelry. Maybe he only wants to promote himself. 

Is he as selfcentered as it sounds he is?


----------



## sheer (Dec 9, 2012)

Yes he is/He always talks about us on twitter/interview, he even put his me and our daughter on his public DVD,

and had his instagram username as fritzes along with our wedding date and asked me to use the same username with our daughter's birthdate. 

And he doesn't miss a chance to show everything to the teenage fans. He even told teenagers that maybe its time for sibling for our daughter on twitter.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

It's hard for us to know why he's doing whatever he does.

The fact that your marriage is an open marriage, or he cheats on you, means that you are not his top priorty. He is his own top priority. So he probably does what he thinks is best for himself at the moment.

Surely he has a media manager. That person might very well be telling him what to do for this own image. But again we don't know.

Why has he said he does this? Surely you have asked him.


----------



## Eilonwy (Nov 27, 2012)

I read your whole post, and have no idea what you're asking about. If it's the jewelry (as your title most closely refers to), he is promoting it. He's wearing shirts that help reveal it whenever he can. His twitter and company atmosphere can be different, and perhaps he knows the jokes and promotions the venue is most suited for.

If you're asking why he's a big name in the company and why he has lots of admirers, I don't know.


----------



## Toffer (Jan 31, 2012)

All

This user is banned because he or she keeps coming here with the same story and it may be that they are trying to drum up interest in their busuness


----------



## SlowlyGettingWiser (Apr 7, 2012)

> it may be that they are trying to drum up interest in their busuness


Yep, and we've ALL SEEN how well THAT has worked out...in all of her threads not ONE PERSON inquired about her jewelry! :rofl: Methinks she really DOES need a better marketing plan! :rofl:


----------



## Cosmos (May 4, 2012)

Toffer said:


> All
> 
> This user is banned because he or she keeps coming here with the same story and it may be that they are trying to drum up interest in their busuness


This is about the third persona this member has had on TAM, and it's always a variation on the same theme of rich, famous, much admired husband who has a lot of followers on Twitter.

She'll be back, folks!


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

I see you are banned, I think they did that a little prematurely, but.. whatever, I'm not a moderator here.

As far as your jewelry goes... I think he is typical male. He is probably just wearing it to appease you. Or maybe he really does like it. But he is not going to go out & promote YOUR business for you. I doubt he would tweet about it. That does not make sense.

If he wears a shirt he really likes, do you expect him to tweet that he is wearing his favorite shirt that he got on sale at JC Penny's?? (or fill that in with whatever your local upscale mens store is).? 

If he regularly wears other jewelry too, would you want him to tweet that it is his favorite piece & his girlfreind bought it for him for $5000 from the local high-scale jewelers? 

I think you are expecting him to promote your business for you, without you asking him to? That should have been discussed if that is what you expected. You asked him to wear it . He did. Maybe IF someone asks him about it, he might tell them you made it?? However, I believe , rarely do men comment on other mens jewelry.

Now a woman, I have commented on others jewelry very often, to see if it is from a place I can afford. Or maybe just simply because that friend looks good with it.

If I saw a man tweeting incessantly (or even once) about what jewelry he was wearing... honestly, I'd have thought that maybe he was gay.. .or metrosexual.


----------



## EleGirl (Dec 3, 2011)

Chelle D said:


> I see you are banned, I think they did that a little prematurely, but.. whatever, I'm not a moderator here.
> 
> ....


This poster has been here on and off for a long time under different names. The story changes a bit every time. 

As someone else said they seem to be promoting a product. from the little bits and piece it's possible to find her, her husband and her jewelry. 

She also is into makeup.. as in having a makeup line.


I agree that she is spamming as much as anything else.


----------



## Chelle D (Nov 30, 2011)

Okay... Thanks EleGirl.

I just thought she was banned because of her views on cheating & her open marriage... and that she was stirring up emotions.

But, I see your point. 

If she really is trying to sell her jewelry,... I don't think she'd get much support by saying that her hubby wears it in public when he's at a photo-opportunity... and not wearing it when he is alone. To me, that says he doesn't really "like" the jewelry.

Personally, I love some of the pieces my hubby buys me. I'll wear them to the library, or doing laundry... whatever. I don't "only" wear them if I think I might get photographed.

(Just put all that in there if she comes back under a different name & reads.... ) Otherwords to Sheer: Me thinks your hubby doesn't truly love your jewelry.


----------



## Bobby5000 (Oct 19, 2011)

You don't seem to love him or even like him. Not sure what you're getting out of this marriage.


----------

